# Dossier en double voir plus sur PC



## cyrildu13 (26 Novembre 2020)

Salut à toutes et à tous,

Je suis uniquement sur Mac mais au boulot, pas le choix, je suis sur PC.

J'ai donc installé Icloud sur le PC du boulot pour pouvoir retrouver mes dossiers à la maison ou sur le tel, mais je me retrouve donc sur celui-ci avec les mêmes dossiers en double voir en quintuple .


Il y a t'il une manip à faire pour que cela soit évité?

Bonne journée


----------

